# how to bill for S0020 in the office



## garmab06 (Oct 21, 2015)

need information on how to bill S0020 bupivicaine in the office with instillation  please

Kind regards,

Ivonne  Garcia


----------



## emcee101 (Nov 6, 2015)

S0020 (Injection, bupivicaine HCl, 30 ml) Is stated as an injection. I would not bill this with a bladder instillation. If you are using the drug for an instillation, I would find the appropriate J code. If there is not a specific J code for  bupivicaine, I would use J3490.


----------

